# 50+ years of hunting pays off!



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Well since my wife is pregnant im hunting close to home on my 2nd or 3rd choice woods this year. Had to work this morning but my uncle went out on his 80 something acres this morning. I got a text from my wife about 4 o clock that said my uncle called and he killed a big buck...so when I get in I call him and he tells me the story...

He got out a little after daylight and to his spot. Sees a doe about 850, that kept looking behind her. Soon after he said he could see three tines moving not far behind the doe. The doe stepped out and looked behind her. Then the buck came out. he said it was a massive deer but he could only see one side of the rack. 9 o clock, One shot and the deer fell. 

He goes up to the deer and it even more massive than he thought, It has a body over 200lbs, and 17pts!!!!!!!!!

So he shows it off for a while and had 3 different guys arguing over the score, 185, 187, 190 inches! It was 6inches at the base and 24in spread! and also had a drop tine. Weighed 249lbs This was the first time he had seen this deer on the property. 

I have yet to see this deer but I talked to him at about 630pm and he was still stuttering!!! lol :!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Get us a pic.... he could have a record?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

You gotta post a few pics on that one.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

"...and he was still stuttering!!!" You know it's a real story when the man is stuttering!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hay catfish hunter,get some pic on your cell so i can see it latter when we meet up to do are deal thats got to be a nice buck and still chassing the girls, see ya latter today,markfish we can only i.m each other or call for some reason they locked my thread,


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

catfish hunter we are still waiting for a pic of this big buck your uncle killed....JIM....CL....


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Talked to him yesterday. He's pretty back woods, and old school so he doesnt have a cell phone but he said he does have a real good picture that someone took and developed for him, so if I can figure out the scanner I will get it on here when my uncle comes up this week.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

nice.... im dying to see this monster


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Could only see one side of the rack and the deer had a 24 inch spread 6 inch's at the base?..damn...sounds strange...pic please...


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Heres a pic finally for everyone that thought I was full of ****! My scanner took a dump on me so I had to take a picture of the picture with my cell phone.


----------

